# AR Sites



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 7, 2015)

Any opinion about these sites?  

Seller is asking $120 - shipped.
http://www.amazon.com/Vortex-Optics-StrikeFire-Cantilever-SF-RG-501/dp/B00MAJKX9M

I'm a newb to all these electronic optics,and  and this seems like a very fair price.  What are your thoughts on why it is not selling?  Is it really the idea that if it is not one of the big expensive brand names then it cannot be a quality site?

My limited knowledge makes me wonder if it is because it is 4 MOA vs. 2 MOA?

Pretty sure I still want to get a 2MOA for my rifle, but I am wondering your opinion on how this might work on a home defense shotgun?


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 7, 2015)

I'd go to Midway or Brownells and compare before buying off Amazon.
I am not saying don't buy it, but check to see if the other companies have something similar.
I'd also check the reviews, starting with the 1-star nd working my way up.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 7, 2015)

I should have been more clear -  seller is someone I know on another forum, price is $120 shipped.

I linked the Amazon ad to show the scope. Was not sure about Shadow Spear policy in linking to another forum's classifieds.

Doing some additional research, it looks like I'd want to go with a reflex site for my shotgun.  

In regards to the sight above, I guess you get what you pay for - 4MOA for $200 or 2MOA for about $400 -


----------



## Centermass (Jul 7, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Any opinion about these sites?
> 
> I am wondering your opinion on how this might work on a home defense shotgun?



If it's a SBS or sawed off, 40MOA would suffice.......lol


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 7, 2015)

Fuck - I need to stop writing as I think - all fucking garbled.

Was talking about using a reflex for the shotgun and the site for the AR - realistically I won't be shooting it much further than 200 meters anyway - 

For that price I'm going to buy it and give it a try on the AR


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 7, 2015)

http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...HTggMw&usg=AFQjCNFciEazBowubuLCzPlUf_Cc4rN1ug


Do some google/youtube research on the Vortex red dot's. I know several SPARC's have failed in classes, and its gotten pretty crap reviews buy people who actually used them.

This Black Spider red dot is built by Spike Tactical and has some interesting torture teat reviews on YouTube.

$.02


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 7, 2015)




----------

